

AngularJS Pro-Tip: Be Mindful of HTML Attribute Ordering - hippich
http://www.bennadel.com/blog/2761-angularjs-pro-tip-be-mindful-of-html-attribute-ordering.htm

======
EugeneOZ
Trying to get points from angular lovers and haters? Your previous submission
was about "Don't use Angular". Pro-tip: try to do it with jQuery - much more
stronger reactions are guaranteed.

